# CanoScan 8800f



## britclog (Aug 21, 2016)

I am working on>
Model Name:	Mac Pro
Model Identifier:	MacPro1,1
Processor Name:	Dual-Core Intel Xeon
Processor Speed:	2 GHz
Number Of Processors:	2
Total Number Of Cores:	4
OX10.6.8
The scanner stopped working, I tried to scan some neg.but I only see PRESCAN
and thats not working.
Any ideas 
Henri


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to the Canon Drivers web site, type in your make and model#, Go to the Drivers tab, Choose Mac OSX10.6 OS driver from the drop down arrow https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...00f?tab=drivers#Z7_MQH8HIC0L88RB0AMD0F1Q42K25 and reinstall it.


----------

